# Sigma SD Quattro In Stock, $799



## 9VIII (Aug 7, 2016)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1234171-REG/sigma_sd_quattro_mirrorless_digital.html/SUB/photoprice

Well that's a wonderful surprise!
Very reasonably priced, can't wait to see some reviews.


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 7, 2016)

Woo hoo. 

I'm eagerly awaiting the H model, but who knows...


----------



## 9VIII (Aug 7, 2016)

> With a 39MP equivalent resolution, the dp Quattro has a setting which can produce Super-High size JPEG images of 7680 x 5120 pixels.



Of all the specs they've released, I think this is the most interesting.
I doubt they have a moving sensor or they'd be advertising IBIS, the best speculation I can come up with is that they have the three layers of pixels offset in order to effectively divide their pixels further. Otherwise they'd have to be just using software interpolation, which probably wouldn't be very good at all.


----------



## zim (Aug 7, 2016)

autofocus system with nine selectable points....... Epic fail Stupid Canon
shoot at up to 3.6 fps in High quality....... Epic fail Stupid Canon
sensitivity reaching up to ISO 6400....... Epic fail Stupid Canon
One card slot....... Epic fail Stupid Canon
No WiFi connectivity....... Epic fail Stupid Canon
No 4K video....... Epic fail Stupid Canon
Great sensible price....... Oh wait it's not a Canon

Come on Canon why can't you make a camera as well priced as this, Stupid Canon :


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 7, 2016)

9VIII said:


> > With a 39MP equivalent resolution, the dp Quattro has a setting which can produce Super-High size JPEG images of 7680 x 5120 pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The camera takes seven images and blends them somehow. I have read that elsewhere and don't know any other specifics. 

I do know that the write speed of the other Merrill generation cameras is painfully slow- for single images. The X3f RAW file sizes are double the size of any Canon except the 5DS, and that isn't even the upcoming H model.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 7, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > > With a 39MP equivalent resolution, the dp Quattro has a setting which can produce Super-High size JPEG images of 7680 x 5120 pixels.
> ...



That sounds like the high-res version on the Olympus E-MII model with their sensor-shift.


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 8, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> That sounds like the high-res version on the Olympus E-MII model with their sensor-shift.



To the best of my knowledge, there is no IBIS or sensor shifting going on. I certainly don't recall anything like that mentioned on the Sigma site, and I would think that IBIS or something like that would be mentioned profusely.


----------



## 9VIII (Aug 9, 2016)

I found a few videos, looks like some people have had this for a while already.

Hands on: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5PtOfBRkPM

Focusing speed: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTaZbwnV1Qg


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 19, 2016)

Someone made an actual review!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cRL_rSyXoY

Sounds like it's pretty much the same as Sigma's past cameras, maybe with better menus, except the software crashed.

I'd be interested to see what the APS-H version can do, but it looks like the camera writes to the card really, really slowly. Being able to shoot only 10 frames per minute might even hinder shooting Macro from a Tripod.


----------

